# Does anyone know where i can get pack goat equip. in ontario



## copper905 (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can get pack goat equipment in bolton,ontario,canada
Can be a 1-2 hours away.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone know where i can get pack goat equip. in ont*

Your best bet would either be making your own (cheapest) or one of these places:

http://www.buttheadpackgoats.com/

Or here: 
http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=24

I got my first soft sided pack from hogger goat supply ^
Soft packs are meant for day trips or one night kinda things.
My next pack I am making myself.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone know where i can get pack goat equip. in ont*

Rex sells a saddle kit that you finish yourself'
http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php ... ducts_id=3
You do want to be careful with putting weight in soft packs as they sit directly on the backbone.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone know where i can get pack goat equip. in ont*

ditto goathiker on the soft packs. I wouldn't use them for more than training. If you are interested in making your own from scratch I have instructions I can send you


----------



## copper905 (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone know where i can get pack goat equip. in ont*

Yes i would like instruction on how to make one from scratch. hers my email: [email protected]


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone know where i can get pack goat equip. in ont*

Hey, Miranda, would you send them to me too? You should already have my E-mail. I'm trying to rework my old Owyhee saddles. Check out these little girths I found http://store.theminiaturehorseshop.com/miairflnegi.html


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone know where i can get pack goat equip. in ont*

Could you please send them to me too? That would be a big help! Here is my e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone know where i can get pack goat equip. in ont*

those girths are so cute!!!! you going to get them?


----------

